# CTek Battery charger hot....sometimes



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a CTek charger that when attached to the battery IN the boat gets very hot and even after 8-10 hours the green "charged" light won't come on. Pull the battery out of the boat, hook everything up the same way on the work bench and it charges fine ( green light comes on after only about 4-5 hours) and is barely warm. ??? Polarity is fine, battery has been tested and connections are tight.

Any ideas why it's dong this?


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Not sure about your specific model, but be careful. Someone on here within the past month had his skiff catch on fire due to his onboard charger overheating


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

T Bone said:


> Not sure about your specific model, but be careful. Someone on here within the past month had his skiff catch on fire due to his onboard charger overheating


Yeah, I read that post. Definitely a concern. I spoke to the tech guy at Ctek who was very friendly but he was at a loss as to what is causing this. I forgot there is a battery switch on the back of the bulkhead that I've always left "on" when trying to charge it. (Actually forgot it was there). Will turn it off and see if that makes a difference.

Thanks.


----------

